# Big Easy Ribeye Roast Recipe



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

So I just purchased a whole bone-in ribeye. It's a little over 20 lbs and I was thinking of making it in the Big Easy. Anyone have any suggestions so it'll come out perfect? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't help you but let us know how it comes out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This one sounds good....

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/whole-roasted-rib-eye-roll-recipe.html


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

I just did a search on 2Cool and found some great info... cook to 125-130 degrees and let it rest for 30 minutes or so is what most suggest. 

Anyone have any suggestions for spicing or marinade??

I just purchased today and am going to make it on Wednesday. I know it won't age in 4 days but wondered if I should leave in paper or place on rack in fridge. I usually buy steaks the day I plan on grilling them. Just found a really good deal and so purchased the meat earlier than expected.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I typically go this route when seasoning mine. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3829712&postcount=5 I keep it pretty simple. Rub down with olive oil, some salt, pepper, garlic etc. And then I coat mine with rosemary. You will need a decent meat thermometer. Figure out how done you like your meat, you will need to pull the roast off the heat when you are about 10 degrees from your desired temp. I typically pull mine off at 125. http://www.marthastewart.com/270074/meat-temperatures-chart
Once you pull the roast set it on a cutting board or in a pan and drape a piece of foil over it and leave it for 20-30 minutes. It will keep cooking and the temp will come up.

Also, google you a simple au jus recipe to make with the drippings. Make your au jus while the roast is resting. You may want to buy some horseradish for your guests to use also.

I would probably just keep it in the fridge if you plan to cook it wednesday

Good luck and let us know how it comes out.

One more thing, if you haven't already, buy a package of the cheap metal meat skewers at the grocery store. You need ones that are thin enough you can easily bend. You will need to bend them because they are too long to fit thru the big easy. Anyways, I always use a couple to stick through the roast so that I can center it in the middle of the cooker. Just like these pics here. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3822817&postcount=19 I do not suspend mine in the air though. I set it in the bottom of the basket and center it with the skewers.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try and remember to take some pics.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

This!!

http://ruhlman.com/2012/12/how-to-cook-prime-rib/

I pull mine at 105, since the outside is already seared.


----------



## sjb031770 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Easy Rib Roast*

I like this one and its full proof.

Let the roast get to room temp. Preheat the oven to 500f. Season heavy with salt and fresh cracked pepper. Place on roasting rack bones down and fat side up. Cook for 30min. at 500F. Lower temp to 350f and cook until internal is 110F. Typically 1.5 to 2hrs depending on size. Remove from oven, cover with foil and let stand for 20 to 30min.

Make horseradish sauce with sour cream, prepared horseradish, lemon juice, salt and pepper. Make this ahead of time to let it marry.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I have done 3 in my Big Easy the family prefers RR cooked this way. 

Let sit in frig covered with cheese cloth for 5 days. change the CC every day and rotate.

Season with what you like. I used Cooper's rub, and rub in olive oil. Allow to come to room temp.

I use 2 heavy to suspend in the center of the basket and to keep it off the bottom of the basket. Use a long probe thermometer and protect with foil. Use the cover with descretion


----------

